# Laubnetz



## mister_kaiser (24. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mir gestern alle Beitrage zu Laubfangnetzen durchgelesen und z.B. gelernt das es so engmaschig sein soll wie nur möglich.

Ich hab eins gefunden mit einer Maschenweite von 8x8mm: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290465956637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Das kann man doch gut dafür benutzen, oder? Entfernt ihr das Netz nachdem die Blätter alle abgefallen sind oder lasst ihr es einfach bis zum Frühjahr über dem Teich?


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hi,

das Netz, dass Du da verlinkt hast, ist als Laubschutznetz nur bedingt tauglich. Erstens ist es total blöd zu spannen, zweitens ist es nicht sehr reißfest. Nimm lieber ein richtiges - z.B. am Montag bei Aldi-Nord.


----------



## mister_kaiser (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Wohn aber leider im Aldi Süd Gebiet *g* Alle anderen Netze, welche ich bei e*ay gefunden habe hatten aber eine Maschenweite von 17x17 (z.B. das hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichnetz-Laubschutznetz-8-x-8-m-Reiherschutz-Laubnetz-/260643863935?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r), was ja eher ungeeigneter ist. Sonst jemand eine Idee? Das nat*** Netz ist mir zu teuer...


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hi,

das ist aber zumindest stabiler.

Übrigens nehm klaub ich das Laub aus dem Netz regelmässig raus, damit es nicht ins Wasser hängt. Und wenn das Laub unten ist, kommt es wieder runter.


----------



## hkkleemann (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo Blumenelse!

Das mit dem Laubschutznetz ist auch mein aktuelles bzw. als nächstes anstehendes "Projekt".
Möchte ein Netz von 6 x 5 Meter benutzen, welches ich aber an gespannten Stahlseilen befestigen möche. 

Hättest du dazu evtl. Ideen oder Tips, gerne auch ein Abraten? Der Teich liegt sozusagen eingerahmt von einem Sichschutzzaun, Pergola und Nachbars Garten. An Pergola und Sichtschutzzaun würde ich ein Drahtseil spannen an dem dann das Netz mittels Haken in einer Höhe von ca. 2 Meter befestigt wird. Von der Seite kann kaum Laub in den Teich, aber aus der Ecke "Pergola/Sichtschutzzaun" droht ein Baumriese des Nachbarn mit viel Blättern. 


LG


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo HK,

das klingt doch soweit gut. Über meinem alten Teich hatte ich das Laubnetz auch an der Pergola befestigt (damit es mit den Pflaumen nicht gleich im Teich landet). Allerdings hatte ich dazu kleine Edelstahlhaken an den Reitern der Pergola.


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo

die Vogelschutznetze sind ungeeignet 

ich hab sie selber früher verwendet 


  

erstens dehnen sie sich endlos  

wenn es auf das Laub noch drauf regnet  
kann es bis ins Wasser hängen  

wenn es dann noch einfriert .....

außerdem hängt sich das Laub rücksichtslos fest 

beim "raus pulen" zereißen die Maschen 

also nur einmalige Verwendung 

(kann man dann immer noch als Filtermaterial verwenden...)

besser sind Solche

mfG


----------



## Glatzmann (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

ja servus,

ich werde mir dieses bestellen...

http://www.teichmann-shop.de/Laubschutz/Laubschutznetz-feinmaschig.html

gruss
ralf


----------



## hkkleemann (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo HK,
> 
> das klingt doch soweit gut. Über meinem alten Teich hatte ich das Laubnetz auch an der Pergola befestigt (damit es mit den Pflaumen nicht gleich im Teich landet). Allerdings hatte ich dazu kleine Edelstahlhaken an den Reitern der Pergola.



Hi du,

das ist genau, was ich bei mir auch vorhabe. Also ins Holz die Edelstahlhaken, bzw. Ösen, dadurch ein Stahlseil (evtl. gummiert) und das Netz dann am Seil einhängen. Evtl. bekomme ich es dann so hin, dass ich das Netz einfach zu einer Seite zusammenschieben kann, wenn es nicht gebraucht wird. Welches Netz hattest du? Ich bin mir bei der Wahl noch nicht sicher, außer, dass es kein Vogelschutznetz sein wird. (evtl. dieses hier, aus dem Beitrag von Ralf "http://www.teichmann-shop.de/Laubschutz/Laubschutznetz-feinmaschig.html").


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hi,

das ganz normale von Aldi....


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hi, damit das Netz nicht durchhängt, schiebe ich einfach zwei Algostatblöcke in die Mitte meines Teiches
( 100cm x 50 cm) und spanne das Netz drüber. Befestigung am Teichrand mit Heringen. Bei der Größe meines Teiches brauche ich natürlich mehrere Helfer, bei kleineren Teichen reicht wahrscheinlich auch 1 Block. Zu beziehen im Baumarkt oder Baufachhandel. 
Gruß Jo


----------



## danyvet (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Bitte, was sind denn Algostatblöcke? Konnte beim googeln nur eine Firma finden, die so heißt...


----------



## jolantha (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

@ Danyvet : Bitte, was sind denn Algostatblöcke? Konnte beim googeln nur eine Firma finden, die so heißt... !!!

Sorry Dany, das war doof von mir , kann ma so auch nicht wissen. Ich meine Styropur - Blöcke.
Die Herstellerfirma ist hier ganz in der Nähe, und deshalb heißt das bei uns in der Umgangssprache einfach so
Liebe Grüße Jo


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Ich hab nen paar Stangen in den Boden gekloppt und ne beschichteten Wäscheleine gespannt damit das Netz nicht durchhängt. Ringsum außen noch ein paar Steine draufgelegt.


----------



## mister_kaiser (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

ich habs jetzt aber noch nicht so ganz verstanden: Lasst ihr das Laubschutznetz bis zum Frühjahr über eurem Teich? Oder nehmt ihr es sofort wieder ab wenn keine Laub mehr fällt?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

ich nehms sofort wieder ab wenn die Bäume kahl sind


----------



## hoboo34 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*



> ich habs jetzt aber noch nicht so ganz verstanden: Lasst ihr das Laubschutznetz bis zum Frühjahr über eurem Teich? Oder nehmt ihr es sofort wieder ab wenn keine Laub mehr fällt?



Ich werde mir das von Naturagart holen: Guggst du

Ich lege ein paar Latten über den Teich und da kommt das Netz drüber..fertig. Am Rand wird es dann mit "Heringen" in den Boden "gedübelt" 

Wegnehmen tu ich es spätestens wenn die ersten Pflanzen drohen da reinzuspriesen (in der Regel früher). Ich hasse den Anblick meines Teiches mit einem Netz drüber.


----------



## zorro57 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo,
ich berichte hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen. Seit 2007 habe ich ein Laubschutznetz von Natura Gard mit den dazu erhältlichen Zugentlastungen und den Haken im Einsatz. Größe ca.40m².  Es hat eine ganz kleine Maschenweite und dadurch kommt eigentlich nichts durch. 
Ich habe vorher auch die " normalen " Vogelschutznetze verwendet aber das Geld war rausgeworfen. 
Da mein Teich im hinteren Teil meines Gartens liegt und der Nachbar dort direkt an der Grenze ( schon zu Zeiten des Vorbesitzers meines Hauses )  __ Birke, Lärche, Buche und noch einiges Buschwerk gepflanzt hat, kommt auch einiges an Laub und Nadeln runter.
Ohne Schleichwerbung zu machen, muß ich das Netz von NG loben, es scheint langlebbig zu sein ( meines kommt jetzt den 4. Winter drauf ) ist gut im Handling die Zugentlastungen sind prima und schützen das Netz und man kann mit den Zugentlastungen und einem Seil auch das Netz wie ein Zelt spannen. Trotz Schnee, viiiiieel Schnee, letzen Winter ist nichts gerissen oder sonstwie kaputtgegeangen. 
Mein Fazit: es war zwar teuer in der Anschaffung, aber auf lange Sicht sicherlich eine lohnende Investition.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## allegra (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Auch uns mal ein Update zum Thema Laubnetz.
Ich war definitiv kaufwillig. Unser Gärtner hat mir Bodenhülsen vorgeschlagen. Solche wie bei der Wäschespinne, nur etwas stabiler und dann da Stangen rein.
Wir haben noch einmal genau geschaut, aus welcher Windrichtung da was kommen kann an Laub. 1-2 Apfelbäume und ein kleiner __ Ahorn direkt am Teich. Umliegende Büsche sind kein Problem, weil da das Laub vom Gartenzaun abgehalten wird.
Und so haben wir entschieden, diesen Herbst und Winter erst mal zu schauen, was so anfällt, fleißig abzufischen und schön auf wenig Eintrag zu achten.
Und dann werden wir sehen, ob ein Netz her muss oder nicht.

Stimmt: ich mag den Anblick mit Netz auch nicht .

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo Frank,

ich persönlich finde eine Wäscheleinen zu spannen  effektiver, bei Latten musst Du vorsichtig sein – die dürfen keine Imprägnierung haben da das Zeuch ja bei Regen in den Teich gelangen könnte – und die müssen hoch genug liegen da das Netz nicht ins Wasser hängen darf.


----------



## fbr (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo @All!

Ich wollte mal sagen, dass mir diese Posting sehr geholfen haben ein gutes Laubnetz zu finden  dafür gibt es von mir ***** Sterne 
Die Mails an die Firmen bezüglich Versandspesen - die nach A ja nicht immer so gleich günstig sind - für meines mit 10 x 8 sind schon raus!


----------



## Piddel (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hi @

war eben bei A...i - die Netze sind runtergesetzt auf 4 € - Schnäppchen


----------



## hkkleemann (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Naja, mein Netz war leider nicht so günstig, aber dennoch nicht wirklich gut in der Anwendung. Bei etwas stärkerer Straffung riss es hin und wieder aus. Dennoch erlaube ich mir die Bilder meines ersten Laubschutzes mal hochzuladen. 
Werde aber sicher auch hier nachbessern. Versprochen, denn mein Ziel habe ich mit der aktuellen Lösung noch nicht ganz erreicht. 
Bilder sind hier zu sehen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1324

und aktuell:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1326


----------



## fbr (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo,
günstig und auch gut zu spannen


----------



## zickenkind (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo @ all,

die im normalen Handel erhältlichen Netze sind nicht ganz so stabil, gerade wenn man Ecken und Kanten am Teich hat.
Bin deshalb letzte Woche mal bei uns im Hafen zum Netzmacher und habe mir ein Netz zum Krabben fischen besorgt. Hat eine Maschenweite von ca. 16-18 mm ist aus Poly und hält so einiges aus. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist leider der Preis, wird per Kg berechnet und liegt so bei 18-19 Euronen. Dafür aber auch extrem stabil und kann sehr gut GESPANNT werden. Habe für die Größe 5 X 5 Meter 29 Euro bezahlt. Kann man zwar ne Menge günstigere für Kaufen aber dafür ist es halt stabiler!
Habe bei meiner Holzumrandung einfach die Schrauben ein kleines Stück herausgedreht und über gehängt. 
Nur die Fische sind nicht mehr so deutlich zu sehen,  .


----------



## hkkleemann (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo Michael,
das ist doch toll. Also verglichen mit meinem Netz, das auch so bei ca. 30 Euro lag (6 x 8m), gebe ich lieber etwas mehr aus, bin dann aber zumindest mal von der Qualität überzeugt. 
Problem bei mir: So wie ich es plane (den Teich unter dem Netz weiterhin begehbar zu halten, also eher eine Ganzjahreslösung) benötige ich schon ein sehr großes Netz, das ist dann leider auch ein sehr großer Kostenfaktor.   

LG


----------



## fbr (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*



> So wie ich es plane (den Teich unter dem Netz weiterhin begehbar zu halten, also eher eine Ganzjahreslösung) benötige ich schon ein sehr großes Netz, das ist dann leider auch ein sehr großer Kostenfaktor.


Meine Version gibt es auch in grün und ist 2 Meter Breit und 50 Meter Länge auf der Rolle kann aber ohne Probleme mit einem Seil (6mm) vernäht werden. 
Wenn Du einen Freund am Bau hast, sollte die Bezahlung in Bier kein Problem sein


----------



## Glatzmann (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*



Glatzmann schrieb:


> ja servus,
> 
> ich werde mir dieses bestellen...
> 
> ...



kurzer erfahrungsbericht:

bin super zufrieden mit dem netz. da gehen noch nicht mal die abgestorbenen blüten des flieders oder tannennadeln durch. ich habs auf dem wasser liegen und kann am wochenende in aller ruhe die blüten und blätter mit dem kescher abfischen. 

gruss
ralf


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Mein Netz habe ich mal im hießigen Baumarkt hier gekauft..war nicht teuer..nicht gerade super Qualität, hält aber bis jetzt (seit 5 Jahren) problemlos. Ist nicht eingerissen, garnix.
Hab das Netz vor ca. einer Woche über den Teich gespannt, jetzt können die Blätter kommen.


----------



## axel (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Hier nochmal meine billige Variante des Laubschutzes. Plastekanister mit Schnüren in Teichmiitte fixieren .
Noch ein paar Plasteschnüre darüberspannen und ein billiges Netz darüber . 
Netz an den Rändern mit Steine fixieren 

 


lg
axel


----------



## Bebel (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Laubnetz*

Hi

Habe vorletztes Jahr auch ein Netz gespannt. 

Um zu verhindern, dass es in den Teich hängt habe ich mehrere aufblasbare Wasserbälle verwendet (z.B. Nivea-Wasserball). die kann man mit den Ventilverschlüssen direkt am Netz befestigen und man spart sich so das Spannen von Stricken um den "Abstandhalter" zu fixieren.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich allerdings kein Netz gespannt, sondern die Blätter einfach so abgefischt, war auch OK.

LG Bebel


----------

